
Don’t waste your time in crappy startup jobs - KKKKkkkk1
http://sasamat.xen.prgmr.com/michaelochurch/wp/2012/07/09/dont-waste-your-time-in-crappy-startup-jobs/
======
sebastianconcpt
I agree. And I'd add that there are corporate jobs that end up being less
stressful and "more sexy"TM than many startup jobs who start with a spirit
only to later discover the culture speech was all BS and, at most, a "reality
distortion field" to keep an illusion going.

~~~
ecf
I’d like to hope all startups aren’t like this, but the incessant talk about
culture and values at my last one could only be interpreted as USSR-type
propaganda.

------
jimhi
The main reason to take a role at a startup "crappy" or not is to leapfrog
your title. Want to be a Product Manager or Growth lead or Senior role? You
can immediately at a startup and even if it fails, you have that on your
resume for the same role elsewhere.

Just take a look at the titles you want at all the unicorn companies and see
where their careers started out.

------
hanging
(2012)

------
draw_down
I agree with all this (except I don’t understand the need to use the word
“sexy” so many times), and it’s probably more true today than when it was
written.

Lottery tickets do sometimes hit, though. :)

